# Breeding--Polleni--small spot



## abc (Feb 2, 2008)

I wanted to get more information on the polleni small spot. I have noticed a few people on this forum have breed these. What size tank is required for breeding? Can other fish cohabitate with the Polleni during a spawn? Will they raise their fry or would you recomend pulling the fry? At what size will they spawn? Any sugestions or input would be greatly appreciated. 

My male


----------



## frontsrock (May 11, 2008)

abc said:


> I wanted to get more information on the polleni small spot. I have noticed a few people on this forum have breed these. What size tank is required for breeding? Can other fish cohabitate with the Polleni during a spawn? Will they raise their fry or would you recomend pulling the fry? At what size will they spawn? Any sugestions or input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> My male


Here is a link to a very informative site on breeding Polleni. I am trying to breed these fish as well and found this topic very helpfull....
http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aq ... lleni.html


----------

